# color names



## margapi

hi guys, i´m translating a small article from english to spanish on color names. I was asked to adapt the article translation to Spanish, therefore I´m having some trouble with the color baby blue. I´m well aware this is the same as light blue or "celeste" in spanish. The thing is I need to find a compound color name in Spanish that presents the same degree of confussion the name "baby blue" has. PLEASE HELP ME!


----------



## aurilla

"azul cielo"


----------



## jivemu

No se me ocurre nada más que "azul claro".

Saludos.


----------



## Sofia29

¿Puede ser cualquier color o tiene que ser con azul?

Con azul se me ocurren azul marino, azul eléctrico, azul francia.


----------



## Maeron

"Baby blue" is a light blue, and it's not confusing in English. It's not the same as azul cielo (#99CCFF), which is somewhat more intense. See "light cyan" (#E0FFFF) on this page. ¿Qué nombre pondrías a este tono de azul?


----------



## Sofia29

Maeron said:
			
		

> "Baby blue" is a light blue, and it's not confusing in English. It's not the same as azul cielo, which is somewhat more intense. See "light cyan" (E0FFFF) on this page. ¿Qué nombre pondrías a este tono de azul?


 
Hmm, celeste pastel, creo.


----------



## aurilla

"azul pálido"


----------



## mariposita

Aquí dicen _azul clarito _o _azul claro, _como ha dicho jivemu.


----------



## margapi

Thanks, you all...i know it´s not confussing in the sense that we are all used to associating baby blue to light blue. Just think about it this way: you´re a foreigner who knows little english. Regularly, you associate colors with fruit and stuff...like cherry red and such...but u cant do that with baby blue, ´cause you cant go to any baby and see what kind of blue the baby is...you see what i mean? this color´s connotation has got more to do with a social or cultural matter...
The alternative can be any color, i´m not forced to use blue in my translation, because it´s a matter of adapting the text to spanish. So as long as it keeps this characteristic it might work! 
Thanks for answering so fast!


----------



## margapi

me sirve cualquier color q mantenga esa "ambiguedad"


----------



## suso26

Azul pastel.


----------



## mariposita

Color caramelo.


----------



## margapi

suso26, do you think "azul pastel" reflects the same issue i´m trying to explain with baby blue? it´s that color, alright...but i think it´s missing that particular characteristic..any other color suggestions?


----------



## jivemu

margapi said:
			
		

> me sirve cualquier color q mantenga esa "ambiguedad"


 
Ah, pues entonces, rojo pasión o verde esperanza....


----------



## margapi

mariposita...este es mi conflicto...si yo busco un caramelo, puedo ver su color...pero si busco una foto de un bebe...no puedo ver q tipo de azul es baby blue...no se si me explico?


----------



## suso26

Sipi, ese Azul es aqui lo que se utiliza para ropa de bebe o en general lo que se relaciona a los niños.. Azul PASTEL... no hay mas que buscar.


----------



## gian_eagle

azul pastel no es lo mismo que decir azul claro, cielo o (azul) celeste??


----------



## margapi

jimevu....creo q me has dado una luz de esperanza,jajaja...ese es el tipo de colores a los q me referia! puedes decirme q tipo de verde es el verde esperanza?


----------



## aurilla

En el caso de "baby blue" se refiere al color tradicionalmente utilizado para vestir a los bebés varones, que es el azul claro.


----------



## margapi

gian eagle...claro! esa es la traduccion !
el problema es q necesito hacer una adaptacion...y si traduzco baby blue al español...el texto no tiene sentido....


----------



## jivemu

margapi said:
			
		

> jimevu....creo q me has dado una luz de esperanza,jajaja...ese es el tipo de colores a los q me referia! puedes decirme q tipo de verde es el verde esperanza?


 
Realmente no es una tonalidad concreta de verde, simplemente viene de que la gente asocia la esperanza al color verde, no me preguntes por qué... ¿no te suena una canción de Diego Torres que se llamaba "Color esperanza"?


----------



## gian_eagle

margapi... tienes el texto original o un esbozo de frase para podernos guiar y ayudarte mejor con la solucion?


----------



## Sofia29

Existe el color rosa bebé.


----------



## mariposita

*verde máquina* (ni idea porque se llama así)--es un color de esmalte, un verde clarito.


----------



## margapi

ANY WAY! THANK YOU GUYS! YOU´VE HELPED ME TONS!


----------



## margapi

claro q me suena la cancion! este color "maquina" esta super original, nunca lo habia oido! el texto dice:
Finally, there are those composite color terms, such as powder blue, emerald green, and brick red, or confusing ones such as baby blue. Do exact translations exist?


----------



## margapi

q les parece?


----------



## Skaioo

*Baby blue = Celeste*


----------



## Chusa

El "rosa niña" es el típico rosa de bebé niña, por cierto bastante cursi, pero ahora no estoy segura de que se utilice demasiado. Qué opináis???

Chusa


----------



## Skaioo

*en mi pais se usa simpelmente rosado *


----------



## Chusa

También se puede utilizar el rosa pastel o el verde pastel ... Cualquier color al que se añada la palabra "pastel" se identificará con un color X suave, muy claro.


----------



## irantzu

Hasta hoy, para mí "baby blue" era una forma para llamar la depresión posparto en inglés. 
Me entero de que además es un color. El saber no ocupa lugar, así que gracias.


----------



## mariposita

Irantzu--esto es _*baby blues*_ no _baby blue_. _To have the blues_ o _to be feeling blue_ es otra manera coloquial de decir _to be depressed_.


----------



## irantzu

¿Me creerías que acabo de estar en otro tema (no puedo poner enlaces aún, por eso no pongo el link directo), donde el primer mensaje termina diciendo "A good joke on a Monday morning cures the "Monday Blues"? ...y me di cuenta de que tenía que ser "baby blues", tal como tú me lo explicas... 
Venía a editar, pero fuiste más rápida que yo...


----------



## yes.one

Acaso no tiene sentido el traducir la expresion literalmente para azul bebé? Porque en portugués es así que se llama ese color. No es lo mismo en español? Yo busqué en google y al menos en la Argentina se usa ese termino.


----------



## gian_eagle

Mientras no lleve a confusión, estaría bien "baby blue".


----------



## xOoeL

Es muy difícil lo que pides. De todas formas, te sugiero: 
- Azul bebé 
- Verde carruaje 
- Verde vejiga 
- Rosa palo


----------



## gian_eagle

Bueno, esto está posteado hace ya un buen tiempo, ojalá te hayan servido las opciones y te haya sido de utilidad la versión para tu trabajo, Margapi.


----------



## pejeman

gian_eagle said:


> Mientras no lleve a confusión, estaría bien "baby blue".


 
En México, en el comercio se conoce como "azul bajito" y "azul pálido".

Saludos


----------



## Marisolvzla

Yo dejaría el mismo "azul bebé" o "rosa bebé" porque es la única manera de indicar lo que deseas; un color que no va realmente con el objeto sino que es usado por él. Lo de verde esperanza o rojo pasión no es exactamente el mismo concepto. También en inglés, las emociones se asocian con un color, y eso ya es otra historia.


----------

